# emerge of "net-dialup/fritzcapi" fails [solved]

## Dr_Pepper

Hi buddies,

I try to get my AVM pcmcia-card working, but I´m not abled to compile the fritzcapi package:

```
daywalker root # FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpcmcia" emerge net-dialup/fritzcapi

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) km_fritzcapi-2.6-26.7.i586.rpm

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) capi4linux-2004.4.5-0.i586.rpm

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.10-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 * Using KV_OBJ=ko

 * Selected cards:  fcpcmcia

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking km_fritzcapi-2.6-26.7.i586.rpm

>>> Unpacking capi4linux-2004.4.5-0.i586.rpm

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Preparing fcpcmcia module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/tools.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/tables.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/queue.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/lib.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/fcpcmcia_cs.o

/var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/fcpcmcia_cs.c:121: error: initializer element is not constant

/var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/fcpcmcia_cs.c:121: error: (near initialization for `__param_arr_irq_list.num')

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/fcpcmcia.o

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src/fcpcmcia_cs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.pcmcia/src] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 279, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make KDIR=/usr/src/linux all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

My environment:

```
daywalker root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acl alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr cpdflib crypt cups dga divx4linux dv dvd dvdr encode fam flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimpprint gphoto2 imagemagick imlib innodb jpeg kde libwww mad mbox mikmod mmx motif mozdevelop mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real samba scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcpd tiff truetype usb vim-with-x wifi wmf xine xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib linguas_de"

```

I hope you can help me an give me som tips how to fix this...

----------

## Dr_Pepper

see Changelog:

  31 Dec 2004; Alin Nastac <mrness@gentoo.org>

  +files/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-fix-for-2.6.10.patch,

  fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3.ebuild:

  Fix broken build of fcpcmcia module on kernel versions >= 2.6.10 (#75904).

----------

## StonedOne

I got the same error on my AVM PCI Card ...

but i can't get any solution out of your last post. Can you give me any hint what to do?

----------

## Vogi

Hi!

I have the same problem with kernel 2.6.19

In 2.6.18 everything worked fine. Card is a Fritzcard PCI.

Has anyone a solution for me?

Thanks,

Vogi.

----------

## vitaming

 *StonedOne wrote:*   

> I got the same error on my AVM PCI Card ...

 

for me 

```
FRITZCAPI_CARDS=fcpci emerge fritzcapi
```

worked with kernel 2.6.20

----------

## beezub

Doesn't work for me with an 

amd64 on gentoo source 2.6.20-r5:

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 4144:   Called src_unpack

  fritzcapi-2.6.43.ebuild, line 114:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi/files/2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: 2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/build.log'.

----------

## suuupergrobi

Hi there,

I get the same error with my Fritz!Box Fon:

```
emerge fritzcapi
```

....

```
* Failed Patch: 2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi/files/2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch-28503.out

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 4174:   Called src_unpack

  fritzcapi-2.6.43.ebuild, line 114:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi/files/2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: 2.6.43-linux-2.6.19-irq_handler.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/build.log'.

```

Anyone made out the Solution?

Fabian

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

sorry but i cannot find any solution that could justify the [solved] tag...

could someone explain how this is fixed??

greets

snIP3r

----------

## suuupergrobi

Sorry, but the simple answer is: 64bit-systems are not supported...

----------

